# Working at my First Event Tomorrow



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

My wife and I both though this looked really interesting, so we're heading off tomorrow to go work at a nearby event (nearby being relative, it's over a two hour drive).

Any last minute advice for us newbs?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

take plenty of water , a shade hat , chairs. be prepared for some rudeness, not all are but some, confusion , people in a rush , last minute details , and smile.. it can be fun. 
and a camera if you want.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

stevenson said:


> take plenty of water , a shade hat , chairs. be prepared for some rudeness, not all are but some, confusion , people in a rush , last minute details , and smile.. it can be fun.
> and a camera if you want.


Good advice. We forgot the camera but had loads of fun. 

There was lots of confusion and people in a rush, but no rudeness. 

It only took me a few minutes to decide that it was definitely something I'd like to try.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Forgot the camera?? D: Blasphemy!


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Zexious said:


> ^Forgot the camera?? D: Blasphemy!


Especially so for me.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad that you enjoyed yourself.. maybe next event you will be in the saddle?


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Glad that you enjoyed yourself.. maybe next event you will be in the saddle?


I understand one needs a horse for that, so sadly, not yet. 

Soon, hopefully.


----------

